# If ur reds dont



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

1 adult red and 5 juveys in a 75 gl. long tank, and they hate each other, is this a pretty good they ont ever breed? bare tank! a few plants thats it. they dont gt along


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

whats the size difference ?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Mybiggest is like 7 and a half te others r like 5 to 7 but they all lst thee pockedots and look eally mature just not as big


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trillion said:


> Mybiggest is like 7 and a half te others r like 5 to 7 but they all lst thee pockedots and look eally mature just not as big


 Im sorry but I dont understand what you said ?








could you repeat ?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I knw there not old enough to breed et but when they get big enough will theyif they always fight?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trillion said:


> I knw there not old enough to breed et but when they get big enough will theyif they always fight?


It depends on them homie ..........

Provide them with lots of hideing places and cover and hopefully it will work out .


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

My bad i said that my biggest is like 7 and a half andthe others are 5 to 7 in., and that none of them have there pocedots no more and that they all r big enough to be in the same tank
And i dont think it woud matter what size tank i haveif they dnt get along they dot get along


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trillion said:


> My bad i said that my biggest is like 7 and a half andthe others are 5 to 7 in., and that none of them have there pocedots no more and that they all r big enough to be in the same tank
> And i dont think it woud matter what size tank i haveif they dnt get along they dot get along


Well the IMO I think that your 75 is overstocked and this could be the cause ....

pygos need 20 gallons apiece , ESPECIALLY at that size you are talking about .

Def. getting them a 120 gallon or above will help dramatically , Good Luck


----------

